# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My giant Echinodorus



## uisQue (May 13, 2004)




----------



## uisQue (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Jörg (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi uisque!


What a giant! What kind of soil and fertilizers do you use to make your plants grow that large ??

Jörg


----------

